# pkg upgrade: ldconfig: aout is not supported



## getopt (May 5, 2022)

While running `pkg upgrade` after several packages (cups, pcre2, nss, curl, dbus) could be read:


```
ldconfig: aout is not supported
pkg: POST-INSTALL script failed
```

What does that mean? Is this something to worry about?


----------

